# Nikki Cox vs. Christina Applegate - "Tiffany Malloy vs. Kelly Bundy"



## Katzun (3 Dez. 2008)

welche der beiden ist denn nun die schärfere?

ich bin für tiffany:drip:




​


----------



## Nightrider28 (3 Dez. 2008)

Tja, wirklich eine sehr schwierige Frage. Die sind schon beide sehr nett anzuschauen und Tiffany ist ja eigentlich auch nur eine Kelly mit Hirn. Ich würde also eigentlich für ein Unentschieden plädieren, aber da das nicht geht, kriegt Christina meine Stimme, weil sie das Original ist.


----------



## schaffner55 (7 Dez. 2008)

Nikki


----------



## floyd (7 Dez. 2008)

Na iss doch ganz klar die Dumpfbacke


----------



## Karrel (11 Feb. 2009)

Es war schwer! die sind beide nicht schlecht! aber Christina sieht wohl heute immer noch besser aus, wohingegen nikki doch etwas eingbüßt hat!
deswegen Christina!


----------



## airbuspilot (4 März 2009)

total einfach. nikki cox hat ein eher unterdurschnittliches gesicht. die beine sind auch nicht der hammer und die brüste sind nur extrem hochgequetscht (schaut sie euch in anderen filmen an da hat sie so gut wie nix dran) Christina applegate hat ein hübsches gesicht, sehr schöne augen. Ein tollen körper und wirklich extrem schöne beine. 
Also Klarer Gewinn für christina applegate alias kelly bundy ( ja ja, sie hat mir jede folge einer schrecklich netten familie versüßt")


cheers


----------



## 2009 (4 März 2009)

Christina, keine Frage


----------



## Roman (4 März 2009)

No Contest - It's Nikki Cox!:thumbup:


----------



## Capoenchen (4 März 2009)

da ich nicht auf plastik stehe.... lieber christina :thumbup:


----------



## der-commander2000 (4 März 2009)

... and my winner is ...... Nikki !!!


----------



## flyer0303 (31 März 2009)

schuhverkäufernachwuchs rockt!


----------



## FCB_Cena (18 Apr. 2009)

Für mich Nikki


----------



## colabaron (27 Mai 2009)

hehe nikki sieht aber inzwischen echt scheiße aus


----------



## HP_Wiener (27 Mai 2009)

Nikki naturlich,


----------



## shamrock90 (2 Juni 2009)

Auf jeden Fall Christina Applegate. Nichts geht über eine dumme, gutaussehende Blondine xd


----------



## Q (29 Juli 2009)

shamrock90 schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall Christina Applegate. Nichts geht über eine dumme, gutaussehende Blondine xd



ääääääääh, zwei?!? lol6

Zum Thema: Früher: Nikki. Nach deren Verbastelung  Christina.
Wieso ist das wichtig?


----------



## Kimmi (2 Sep. 2009)

Dumpbacke ist und bleibt das Original. Klar ist Nikki hübsch und auch was besonderes, aber hey Leute Christina Applegate gibt's schon ewig, die is immer noch hübsch und es gab damals nichts vergleichbares im Fernsehen. Sie ist die Gewinnerin, die andere die 2.


----------



## Rolli (2 Sep. 2009)

Ganz klar das Original also Christina :thumbup:


----------



## TTranslator (16 Sep. 2009)

Christina Applegate, weil ... äh - wie war die Frage nochmal?


----------



## Imodiumakut (22 Sep. 2009)

Christina ist natürlich das Original, aber Nikki Cox hat rote Haare. Das genügt als Totschlagargument bei mir.


----------



## NAFFTIE (3 März 2010)

wieso hängt ihr der armen chistina eigendlich sowas an ?  die ist ganz und garnicht blöd auch wenn sie blond ist und durch Al das omen "Dumpfbacke" trägt 

ganz klar das orginal meine stimme für Christina Applegate


----------



## punkerali (16 Jan. 2011)

christina is hot, aber nikki is bei ,,auf schlimmer und ewig,, auch scharf anzusehen!!!

aber dann eher christina


----------



## johnsonjohnson (17 Okt. 2012)

eindeutig Nikki Cox


----------



## robyndreamz (9 März 2013)

Mrs. Applegate


----------



## Weltenbummler (10 März 2013)

Nikki sieht besser aus


----------



## powerranger1009 (10 März 2013)

Nikki sieht besser aus


----------



## kienzer (1 Apr. 2013)

ich sag mal nikki


----------



## kc215 (2 Apr. 2013)

Für mich ist Dumpfbacke die heissere.


----------



## DauergeilJ (3 Apr. 2013)

Sind beide schön anzuschaun, aber ich habe mich dann doch für *Christina *entscheieden


----------



## luv (25 Juli 2013)

Auf jeden Fall Christina Applegate


----------



## gaze2000 (12 Dez. 2013)

vermutlich ne altersbedingte Frage (usermässig), weshalb ich auch für Christina gestimmt hab. Seinerzeit die schärfste Braut im TV. Heute gibts tausende davon .... was ja nix schlechtes is : ))


----------



## MrLeiwand (12 Dez. 2013)

definitiv nikki


----------



## Soulwounds (13 Dez. 2013)

Ganz klar Nikki Cox


----------

